# Lyric Writing Guidelines



## moderan (May 3, 2010)

*Lyric Writing Guidelines* (adapted from the Poetry Posting Guidelines posted by *Pawn*)

Hello,

This thread is primarily for first time posters in the Lyrics forum, and  is designed to help avoid the major pitfalls.

If you'd like to generate more interest in your work, you can contact  your forum moderator or any other staff member. We'll  be happy to take a look.

Adapted from the *Rules and Guidelines**.
*
*Your first posts*

    * Please don't flood the forums with new submissions. We realize you are eager to share your writing, but please add your work at a reasonable pace. This allows repliers time to view and comment on your work individually.
    * Try to keep to one lyric per thread, else people will find it more difficult to read and digest your work. - Penelope
    * If your work is of an adult nature or otherwise potentially offensive, use the disclaimer tags. Information on this and other special vB Code can be found here.

*Subject lines*

    * Please do not ask for reviews in your subject lines. It is given that you want feedback. Standard practice is to use the title of the lyric as the post subject. Avoid titling your lyrics 'Untitled', as this becomes tedious and confusing.
    * Using CAPS LOCK at all is inadvisable, and in extreme cases against the forum rules and subject to deletion. It is particularly appreciated if you refrain from using mass caps in your subject lines.

*Getting replies* (Revised from original by eleutheromaniac)

    * The most important thing you can do to get people to reply to your work is to reply to theirs. People will always appreciate your thoughts, and will often return the favor in future. More on replying and critique later. It's a good idea to spend some time in the forum, viewing and replying to new posts before you jump in with your own work.
    * If you want to get the most out of the feedback you're given or have a particular issue with your work, don't be afraid of asking specific questions. The Author's Note BBCode is useful for this.
* Try not to bite the hand that feeds you. If you feel someone has crossed the line between critique and insult then you are justified in saying as much. However, reviewers will often simply be trying to give their opinion on your work, and mean nothing personal by it. Remember, bad feedback is infinitely better than none at all, and in many cases preferable to more positive reviews.
* As a rule of thumb, the better your replies you give, the better you'll get. People are more likely to take time over an in depth critique if you've demonstrated the same commitment.
* Be passionate about what you write. Why would we want to read something you yourself are negative about? If you're impassioned, we're more likely to be.
* Get to know us. Chuck a few replies into The Lounge and Word Games to get yourself noticed. People who know you are more likely to look into your work.
* Always reply to comments people leave on your work. It's not just good manners: if members find you unresponsive they'll stop looking at your work altogether.
* If all else fails, you can always PM one of the staff. Polite requests are always well-received.

*Posting replies*

    * Don't be afraid of replying! However lame you think your critique might be, it will almost certainly be appreciated. If you've got an opinion, you're best to voice it. Members will usually tolerate even the lamest one liner from a newbie.
    * Like any skill, critical analysis improves with use. As you read and constructively comment on more poems, your ability to do so will sky rocket.
    * Avoid posting replies along the lines of "Good job!" or "Not bad." Whilst marginally better than nothing at all, they give the author very little to work on. Rack your brains, is there anything at all constructive you can say? Did you like their use of language, or was there a particular line which you felt was out of place? Simple comments like these are very much preferable to unsubstantiated opinion.
    * Posting negative feedback is even more vital than posting positive feedback. Never mediate the truth to the feelings of the author - we're all here to learn and improve, and we've no chance of doing so without absolute honesty.
    * However, there is a line between negative feedback and rudeness. Just as positive opinions should ideally be justified, it is imperative that you justify your criticisms. This helps make sure nobody takes undue offense at your words and keeps the atmosphere professional.

*Your Stuff*

We'd love to hear the music that goes along with the lyrics. Got a link? Please share. Got a MySpace page? Do tell. Enrich us with the fire and creative spirit that brought you here in the first place.

*Feel Free*

To collaborate. Would you like your words set to music? Some of our members are accomplished musicians. Some are just learning. Find your level and have at it. If you have any questions or need help, I'm here. I've collaborated with musicians across the globe.
And if you need gear help or recording help, you can probably find that here too.

Thanks for being a part of WF!

And as always, if you've any problems or questions, ask a staff member. It's what we're here for.


----------



## elfwriter (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey thanks a lot for sharing. Loved the information, really really useful


----------



## elfwriter (Mar 6, 2012)

Just one request. Can you upload a pdf version of rules and guideline so that i can view them while being offline as well ?


----------



## Circled (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,
how many post does one need to be able to post something?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Circled, you will need to make ten posts before you can post your own creative works. I see you are there now. Sometimes you have to log off, then back on after the ten posts have been reached if it doesn't seem to be allowing you to post yet.


----------



## corso415 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for the help!:cupcake:


----------



## huntsman (Aug 29, 2013)

Good article thanks for the post....its too much knowledgeable.....


----------



## San Antone (Jul 15, 2020)

> This thread is primarily for first time posters in the *Lyrics forum*



Where is the Lyrics Forum?


----------

